# New "Addiction"



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello all,

I'm a pensacola native of 40 yearsand finally started diving this year. I got certified back in April along with my 15 year old daughter.She's a great diver.So far I have logged 51 dives. I have fished in the gulf the majority of my life and it is truley an awsome experience to actually see whats lies below. On my first boat dive I was fortunate enough to see a whale shark. What luck. I'm feeling pretty comfortable while diving now so I'm about to try out spear fishing. I'm sure the "ADDICTION" will only get worse!

Native Diver


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome to the insanity. It is awesome to go down and reach out and touch em. I too have a daughter that loves to dive. Enjoy


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the madness. I too spent a lot of time fishing on top before I finally got into diving. Now all my poles are rusting and deteriorating for lack of use. If I have a free time to get on the water, I am going under instead of sitting on top. It truly is addictive.


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the fun! I lok forward to meeting you out there someday


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow! You are a lucky man with 51 dives in a summer. Congrats on getting your daughter in the water. Nothing better than family diving.

Chris


----------



## mkpitts6 (Feb 23, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You add a speargun to that and you are truly gonna need an intervention and rehab!



Glad you got your daughter in it too!


----------

